# Saildrive 280 W/Honda engine



## dorourke (Aug 11, 2006)

I am concidering replacing my Zypher saildrive with a Saildrive 280 mated with a Honda four stroke engine to update my S2 8.0. Does anyone have information on this arrangement? I've found a website on this,

SAILDRIVE.INFO - Selection

but I can't seem to find anything more. My saildrive works well after twenty two years of just sitting, and a little tuning with refitting lower unit with new bearings, shaft seals and water pump impeller, but I think would like something more up to date quieter with less vibration when running and the confidence of reliability. Would this be a viable move, or should I use the current auxillary till it drops? By the way, When I rebuilt the carburator, I had to drill and scrape out the residue of old gas and oil that has hardened after time. I have no intention of selling the boat any time soon, This is my wifes and my weekend get away from the work week, this change would be for us.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If the existing saildrive works well, why don't you just insulate the engine compartment with some sound deadening insulation instead. It's probably a good deal less expensive, and why mess with a perfectly good saildrive.


----------



## dorourke (Aug 11, 2006)

sailingdog, Thanks for your reply. The atage as it goes is; "If it aint broke, don't fix it", or in my case,"don't replace it'. However, In the many threads I've read online of the Zypher Saildrive, I've seen nothing but horrer stories. The Hobbs meter shows only six hours on the engine. Although a Hobbs is not part of the origional configuration of this boat, it might have been part of the origional buyers order, or not, I don't know. I have found many resources for parts on this engine as well as for replacement parts for the saildrive, I still wonder if replacing the whole unit woulden't be better in the long run. Is peace of mind worth the cost?


----------

